# 3000 Euro Budget



## lanch (Dec 9, 2008)

My generous inlaws are keen to buy me a watch - budget around 3000 euros - could stretch to a bit more if necessary. Any advice as to a good classic watch - They are italian and I am keen to have an italian watch if possible. Have looked at anonimo and panerai - but also tempted by the more obvious non italian status brands ( rolex sea dweller?)

Anyway - i am not sure about having too big a watch - which has put be off the 44-45mm size watches - and although underbudget I am currently keen on a Anonimo Three faces - unusal but classic - but what would you recommend?

anyone got anything bad to say about anonimo or pan?

and this is my first post - so hi.


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Lanch - welcome to the forum.

Both brands are superb, in my opinion. Panerai is very fashionable with metrosexual types right now, which means they hold their value really well. Anonimo is still a young company and hasn't had a lot of exposure, but that's not necessarily a bad thing - you get good value for money without such a risk of getting mugged.  Personally I really like the Three Glasses, although I prefer the D Date (just a shame the date window cuts into the 12).


----------



## lanch (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Break -3 thanks for the help - I agree D-Date very nice too - am also drawn to the bronze polluce but would like to try them on before deciding- will look out for a retailer nearby. either near Bari in Italy - or west of the uk. I think maybe Pan are a little to upmarket pricewise - is there any difference re mechanism?


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi and welcome to :rltb: .

I'm sure if you were creative you could get a lightly used Anonimo and maybe another nice watch for the budget. If you prefer new and you don't have to go Italian I'd get a Sub'. Will never date and wont lose much money either.


----------



## lanch (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmmm, yes that is a good point- Sub is a classic - will ruminate on it. if that's the right word -

thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, I totally agree with the Sub recommendation. Received mine last week and have worn it virtually consistently since then.

I'm still grinning now!

Mark


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

What about a U Boat, they are Italian and they do some really nice smaller versions, not in the same league as a Rolex or Pani but they are nice watches that seem to hold their value if Ebay prices are anything to go by.

Check out their web site

Cheers

B.


----------



## lanch (Dec 9, 2008)

U boat look pretty individual - although again - not sure about the size - Sailor Diver is a nice looking watch- i like the colours.

I think I'm going to try and get to an anonimo retailer and try some on - anyone know if there's a shop in West of the UK or London? Great site this for advice - much obliged.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Hi, I totally agree with the Sub recommendation. Received mine last week and have worn it virtually consistently since then.
> 
> I'm still grinning now!
> 
> Mark


Got to be a pan mate


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

lanch said:


> U boat look pretty individual - although again - not sure about the size - Sailor Diver is a nice looking watch- i like the colours.
> 
> I think I'm going to try and get to an anonimo retailer and try some on - anyone know if there's a shop in West of the UK or London? Great site this for advice - much obliged.


Jura Watches, just off Bond St.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I really don't think you'd go wrong with either Panerai or Anonimo. I have both brands and have been very impressed with both. 

If you're buying used (which I guess you are if you're considering Panerai with â‚¬3000 to spend) you'll find better value for money with Anonimo IMO (Panerai hold their value better which is great if you own one, but maybe not so great if you want to buy one pre-owned).

My pick would be the Anonimo Polluce. I picked up this bronzed cased orange dial a couple of months ago and I just love it










There's a nice Cronoscopio (orange dial) for sale on Sales Corner at the moment for Â£1100 (which at the current exchange rate makes it good value in Euros) from a very reputable seller  http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...c=35388&hl=


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Both great brands, I've always had a soft spot for Panerais myself, but ultimately it comes down to whichever you like best.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Whichever you like best, personally I'd go for a Panerai - there's something about the markings on a Panerai dial. Gorgeous.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Purely by coincedence I watched Transporter II last night , in the opening minutes he has this on, never noticed the first time I saw it.


----------



## lanch (Dec 9, 2008)

now that is a nice watch - although I'm guessing a little out of budget -

I am going to have to have a trip to london and a look at the polluce/millimetri and see how it goes -

thanks again for all the advice


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Seems these days Panerai are getting talked up on just about every forum I have a read the last few months, at one time not so long ago they were a bit of a rarity. I've tried a couple on and they are very nice watches but I'm not sure about them.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd be looking at Zenith for that money.

You won't go far wrong financially with a Submariner, just depends if they appeal to you. Could probably get a used Sea Dweller too for that budget, just about. Especially if the quid keeps tumbling. Depends what you like... Rolex tend to divide opinions and much as I appreciated the quality of my old Sea Dweller, I didn't wear it much so it went.

I wouldn't personally say that U-Boat are in the same class as Anonimo or Panerai... seems to be a marketing-led brand. You might say the same about Panerai but at least they have history.


----------



## lanch (Dec 9, 2008)

Jonathan said:


> I'd be looking at Zenith for that money.
> 
> You won't go far wrong financially with a Submariner, just depends if they appeal to you. Could probably get a used Sea Dweller too for that budget, just about. Especially if the quid keeps tumbling. Depends what you like... Rolex tend to divide opinions and much as I appreciated the quality of my old Sea Dweller, I didn't wear it much so it went.
> 
> I wouldn't personally say that U-Boat are in the same class as Anonimo or Panerai... seems to be a marketing-led brand. You might say the same about Panerai but at least they have history.


Thanks for the advice - i've finally decided against the Rolex route - clearly excellent watches - and enormous cache - but not for me - I really like the idea of having something unusual with pedigree and made in small numbers. I've been snooping about a bit and found out that Anonimo is really only 4-5 people producing 3000 watches a year - and that appeals to me - as does the idea of not necessarily showing your wealth so obviously. But that's just my view. (and i live in a fairly rough neck of the woods)

As for U-Boat - i couldn't really find out much about where/how they are made. The Pan's are lovely watches but I feel that there is a little too much brand-added-cost for my budget - maybe a secondhand one in the future.

So It looks as if Anonimo has won out. Just have to decide whether it is a Three Glasses, Bronze Polluce (if i can find one) or Cream Millimetri. Jura are calling me back later to let me know which they have in stock. (oh and a quick peak at the professionale just in case)

Again - thanks for all the help.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 20, 2008)

Anonimo have a touch of class in my view, nice, interesting and different. The bronze Polluce is quite sought after I believe. I prefer the chronos but I'm always like that... part of the problem with Rolex for me.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

lanch said:


> So It looks as if Anonimo has won out. Just have to decide whether it is a Three Glasses, Bronze Polluce (if i can find one) or Cream Millimetri. Jura are calling me back later to let me know which they have in stock. (oh and a quick peak at the professionale just in case)


Good choice - and I know for a fact that Jura have a black dial bronce Polluce in stock at the moment  .

Make sure you ask for a discount


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Jura Watches are also an AD for U Boat so you should be able to see both and although I can't link to it there web site does have a fair bit of info on them.

Not that I am trying to tilt you in one direction or the other though


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

potz said:


> PS. Aren't U-Boat one of these hyped fashion brands? :bad:


Aren't they all these days


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

potz said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Purely by coincedence I watched Transporter II last night , in the opening minutes he has this on, never noticed the first time I saw it.
> ...


Clocked it straight away ,thats why i watches it to be honest and totty on tour :lol:


----------

